# 10 gauge vs 12 guage



## tadmdad (Sep 18, 2006)

Grouse Hunter said:


> Thinking of going to a 10 gauge this year, because of a bargain that I found. Those of you that have 10 gauge is there a significant increase in pattern size and range? Is the recoil manageable? Is it worth it?


Just to get back on topic

I think you can talk ballistics, and yardage all day long
but it probably comes to personal preference

I have hunted turkey since 1983, and used many different guns,
shot, and chokes. I've been using a BPS 10ga. for about 15 yrs,
was the only thing larger than a 12ga 3" at the time.

My 2 main observations that I have noticed:
1) Recoil- on the 10ga Imo, pushes back and the 12ga 3 1/2
seems to have more jolt and muzzle jump
2) Loads- It seems since the 12ga 3 1/2 it has been replacing
the 10ga, as availability of factory loads in the retail stores
10ga shells have been harder to come by in shot sizes for
turkey and geese.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have both a 10 ga. and 12ga. and think they both make good turkey guns. The 10 is an NEF with aftermarket choke, the 12 is a Benelli Nova. The Nova has taken more turkey simply because I usually have to provide a gun for my friends as I'm trying to get them into the sport and they are afraid of the 10. The NEF is heavy topped out with a scope, not exactly pleasant to shoot, but you just have to have a 10 ga. I will give this advice, if you are caught out of position while using the 10 and have to take your shot without great shooting form, you'll wish for the next couple of days you had used the 12 ga!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> I have both a 10 ga. and 12ga. and think they both make good turkey guns. The 10 is an NEF with aftermarket choke, the 12 is a Benelli Nova. The Nova has taken more turkey simply because I usually have to provide a gun for my friends as I'm trying to get them into the sport and they are afraid of the 10. The NEF is heavy topped out with a scope, not exactly pleasant to shoot, but you just have to have a 10 ga. I will give this advice, if you are caught out of position while using the 10 and have to take your shot without great shooting form, you'll wish for the next couple of days you had used the 12 ga!


YEah thats the one I found a good deal on . Camo stock, screw in chokes, supposed to hav a long forcing cone and fiber sights. I like being able to carry it with the action open and pop it closed when I get set up.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

GrouseHunter-Mine didn't have any sights, so I went with a scope. Unfortunately it is tapped mid-barrel and I ended up going with a pistol scope. Spent more on that than on the gun! It's fun to shoot a couple of times, just remember to close your mouth so your teeth don't clack together, and get it to your shoulder properly. I've never taken a shot over 45 yards, but I know from checking patterns I can go a little further. Bottom line is I'd rather have them close, it's just more fun.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have killed turkeys with a 12 many times, even with 2.75 shells, long before 3's and 3.5 became available. I got a chance to use my buddys SP10, afterwards I had to get one! Finally did a few years back. Use it for Turkey, Goose and even Ducks on the big water. Its a thrill! You wont be sorry if you decide to add one to your arsinal!


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Back when steel shot was introduced for waterfowl hunting, I quickly jumped to a 10 gauge. Reason being was steel shot was very light, and I figured I would get more steel shot in a 10 gauge shell. It seemed like 12 gauges just didnt knock birds down like I was used to. But, now that we have all the heavy loads, some heavier than lead, I am back to the 12 gauge super mag. I think the 10 gauge was just a fix when the steel shot came out, but now its pretty much takeing up room in the safe.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Burksee said:


> I have killed turkeys with a 12 many times, even with 2.75 shells, long before 3's and 3.5 became available. I got a chance to use my buddys SP10, afterwards I had to get one! Finally did a few years back. Use it for Turkey, Goose and even Ducks on the big water. Its a thrill! You wont be sorry if you decide to add one to your arsinal!


i have to agree. my sp-10 is about 10 years old and it never once jammed on me. i love that gun.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

First off, if you want the 10ga get it. The 10 will get the job done. If it is your only scatter gun i go with a 12 or 20 for a all around gun. The guys have beat the balistics to death and they are right. You need pellets on target with the energy to do the job. This could be achieved with a 410 @ 15yds or a 10ga @ 40yds. In my opinion the reasion the 10 kills a flying target better is the shorter shot string over the longer shot string of the 12 ga. But i'm thinking it is the weight of the gun slows the swing and helps the shooter hit his target. The shot string should only apply slightly to a turkey. 

If i were you and wanted a new gun... i would add it to the collection. But a 12 3.5 is plenty.

P.S. pattern, pattern, pattern,


----------



## Mishotgun (Jan 22, 2000)

sneakboxer said:


> First off, if you want the 10ga get it. The 10 will get the job done. If it is your only scatter gun i go with a 12 or 20 for a all around gun. The guys have beat the balistics to death and they are right. You need pellets on target with the energy to do the job. This could be achieved with a 410 @ 15yds or a 10ga @ 40yds. In my opinion the reasion the 10 kills a flying target better is the shorter shot string over the longer shot string of the 12 ga.




BINGO!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

oh, i disagree with the shotstring assertation, but apparently guys are content with the current level of physics being applied to this thread, so i'll refrain.

yes, keep the buck shot at home. body shots are very low percentage, even with buck shot.


----------



## ken208 (Dec 8, 2005)

i guess the question at hand is how much more energy would a 10 ga give you over a 12 ga at longer distances? i'm assuming you're contemplating a 10 ga to allow you to take longer shots, yet maintain lots of energy.

first, keep in mind, we've gotta hit 'em in the HEAD. a body-shot bird is gonna almost always get away, regardless of the gauge. granted, a 10 gauge body shot at 10 yards is probably gonna kill a turkey, but most of us are shooting at 25-30 yards on average. at that range, shot velocity and percentage of the pattern that hits the intended target are most important.

the 10 ga will probably give you more energy if coupled with the right weight of shot, but these new turkey loads and turkey guns provide more than adequate energy and velocity in 12 ga.

when i was a young kid of 15-16 years old, the only gun i had was a 20 ga. and they really didnt have the supercharged turkey loads of nowadays. i've taken birds at 25 yards with 2 3/4 inch, #6 shot with that 20 ga. however, if the shot had been off and i'd hit mostly body, that bird would have walked away unscathed.

i've also taken birds with my 12 ga, 3 inch magnum, #6 shot in more recent years. i've found that to be more than enough. my own experience tells me that a 3 inch shell from a 12 ga will do the trick just fine out to 40 yards. beyond 40, you begin to lose energy and lessen your chances. 

your choice of weight of shot is important in both velocity and the energy the shot hits with. putting holes in paper is really not a good incicator of the energy behind the shot. i'm still learning about turkey loads myself as i'm primarily a bowhunter. thus far my research tells me that the heavier shot you can use and still maintain 1300 fps is probably better. opinions welcome.

i hear people say they have taken birds at 60-70 yards with some ultra powerful set ups. if someone tells me that, i'll take them on their word, but that seems a bit much for me. it would have to be a dead eye shooter putting the middle of the pattern right in the turkey's eyeball. more power to these people. i cant do it. 

i'm sharp out to about 40 yards--my shooting ability limits me to that range. i've never even tried to shoot at a paper target for the purpose of experiment beyond 50. i think i'll go out today and try a real long shot like that at a paper taget just to satisfy my curiousity.

i've noticed that few turkey hunters really practice shooting their shotguns! then they're shocked to miss at 30 yards!

i'm an avid bowhunter and shoot my bow year 'round. however, i dont shoot rifle, slug gun, or shot gun more than 10 days/year to be honest. i'm gonna make an effort to start. not as many guys really small game hunt anymore. i cut my teeth squirrel hunting as a litle kid and still swear by it as a method of scouting for all species and increasing your woodsmanship.

a few years back, i rolled a gobbler over at 40 yards. he layed there deader than fried chicken for about 3-5 mins. then, i got out of my blind and went up to grab him. i grabbed him by the feet and carried him back to my blind where i began to colect my things. suddenly, he got up and ran away. i never got him. a was absolutely astonished. i swear, this is a totally true story. I still dont have an answer to what happenned that day, but my friends never let me hear the end of it! i know that sounds like a true fish story, so i wont insult anyone by saying he was 25 lbs--he was probably only 17-18 at best.

Last year was my closest turkey kill ever. I killed a gobbler at 6 yards out of my blind with my recurve. I was so excited, I actually missed him with the first shot. I was astonished that he wasnt gone with the wind! I was able to nock another arrow and take him with the second. We all practice the 20 yard shot, but at 6 yards, I guess I just panicked.

back to the program, i think 12 ga is the better choice. these new loads, which i'm still really learning about, are so efficient that a bigger cannon isnt necessary.

i dont really hunt waterfowl, so i've never contemplated a 10 ga, but if buying a turkey gun specifically, i'd go with a 12. plus, you can get a good combo for 300-400 and have your deer gun too.

I have a mossberg model 500 combo that I love. Right now, 300 or less will get you one--maybe a little more if you want, as I did, the synthetic camo stock.

best advice, practice shooting. and make sure to hit 'em in the head. and shoot within your limits. if you do these things, you'll kill 'em every time.

good luck everyone.


----------

